# What is a reasonable shop rate to pay and any recommendations in the Vanc, Wa area



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

I know this is DIYMA and I should be doing this myself but I don't have time or the confidence to do it myself. So I an asking what is a reasonable shop rate? I am having a nav unit, focal separates in front, 2 fosgate amps 1 4 chan, 1 2 chan, a 3 sixty.2 and needing a sealed box built for 2 tens.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

need to know:

exact make model of car including factory options

how you want the amp and subs installed, meaning custom install? or just a square box with the amp bolted to it...etc.

b


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry I should have stated this in my intial post, this is all going in a 1998 Volvo XC70 wagon. I need a simple sealed enclosure that fits below my rear cargo cover and I want to place the amps on a simple amp board in the back between the floor and the spare tire well. The separates are going in the factory locations in the doors and dash. I don't want alot of custom work done as I am not set on all this equiptment as permanent. I just want a relable install.


----------

